# How Long Can I keep A Flowerhorn In A 55??



## TheSimster (Jul 30, 2009)

I want to get a lone Flowerhorn for my 55 gallon (four feet) tank, but I know that they can't live in such a small tank. At what size would I have to return or give away the FH?


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

IMO:

well its not a return give away situation usually if you get a fh you want to keep it.

a 55gal would be fine for the fh while its a juvie

size of fh?
have you had the tank established for a while?
any other fish?

*** seen people keep their fh's in a 55 gal fine but its not reccommended by many everyone

has their own opinions an each fish hasits own personality.

i have some juvies in a 55 but i know they would last together forever in that tank so i

hopefully plan on a 180+gal tank early next year.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Once it hits 6-7" max, it's too big for a 55gal tank. If you got it as a 2" or so juvie, that means maybe 6-8 months if it's been taken care of and is growing normally.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

You can keep large fish in small tanks. All you have to do is more than regular maintenance, and have powerful filtration.

With that being said, you're fish wont be "happy" in a tank that is too small for it. In my experience when a fish outgrows a tank you can see it in their personality. They can get really nervous when someone walks buy, really shy, really aggressive towards other fish, ect... They wonâ€™t display a normal fish personality.

At my LFS there is a monster catfish living in a 55 gallon tank waiting to be bought. I'd say he is about 2 feet long (half the tank) and cannot turn around. He's alive. Thatâ€™s about it, he just sits still and looks miserable.

So, as far as how long can you keep a fish in a tank? Forever if he fits. Just ask yourself, do you like owning a fish just to own it, or do you enjoy them acting like fish?

Then again some fish might like a smaller tank. I've never had a fish like this but who knows, some fish are weird :lol:


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

If you have a female, it can be in a 55 for life, a male will make that tank small real quick so a 75-90 would be suitable for them.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah, that's the problem. Once the fish gets too big for the tank you won't want to give him/her up!! 
But you have several months before that happens so why not start checking out craigslist now? You can sometimes find really great deals on there.


----------



## slh666 (Jun 10, 2007)

Honestly, as an owner of a flowerhorn a 55 gallon is too small. Yeah you can keep them in there for the short term, but a 75 would be the bare minimum for one. Mine is in a 125 with his female divided up, but there are other fish that can fit in a 55 rather easily.

I'd honestly recommend a pair of Salvini for a tank that size, I've had pairs in the past and they are without a doubt a very amazing fish, the females get very beautiful.

Or get a 75-90 gallon and get a red devil :-D with out a doubt the most amazing cichlid in existence .


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes you could keep it in there for life, but it will be much happier in something bigger.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

will be fine for 10-12 months.


----------

